# Been awhile since I've been on the forums....



## SlingGal (Jun 18, 2011)

Hi all,....a big "Howdy" to the forum "oldtimers" and a "welcome" to the newbies.  Its been a crazy 6 months or so, and I havent been on this forum much, but I'm still shooting albeit not as often as I'd like. I had to move out of my previous martial arts studio and now temporarily renting a shared space. I can't set up a target, so I'm shooting at home.

Anyhow I hope all is well with everyone.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Welcome back...from a newbie!


----------



## SlingGal (Jun 18, 2011)

Thanks tentacletoast! Love your username!


----------



## bkcooler (Jul 23, 2011)

Good to see you back.

Wonder where ZDP 189 and Just plain Duke are.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Good to hear from you again SlingGal!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Welcome back. The door is always open.


----------



## kanexor (Dec 7, 2012)

Welcome from me, too.


----------



## AZ Stinger (Aug 30, 2012)

We were waitin for ya...


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

I was wondering where you were -- good hearing from ya! How are you gonna teach the students about slingshooting now?


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

hey hey! :wave:


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Good to hear from you again.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Welcome back from a newbie.

LGD


----------



## the_pope (Nov 27, 2012)

welcome back ma'am. i have to thank you for your kyudo style shooting video you posted a while back, i watched it and watched it to get the technique, thats how i shoot now and it helped alot. thanks again and welcome back.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

i see your ninja mission is over h34r: , along with a chill of fear running down my spine :aahhhh: . welcome back slinggal ! :thumbsup:


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Welcome back, good to hear from you!


----------

